# New to Mantids from Maine



## Palex134 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I was reffered here by someone saying its a good place for information. I have always thought of mantids as graceful, stealthy, and quite unique creatures, but never really considered any.

I am 18 years old, I live in Maine, and have never found a mantid here, I figure since I am too close to the ocean. I have been keeping Reptiles and Amphibibians since I was 7, starting with a _Hemidactylus sp._ Now, I have over 50 individuals, and I am breeding a wide variety of Geckos. I put many hours into my collection, and it is my pride and joy.

Now, I am thinking about expanding into mantids and possibly keeping a few. I do not want to start out with expensive ones, I would like to slowly get acclimated into the hobby.

thanks everyone, and please enjoy some pics of my current collection, sorry non mantids.


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome. You should have some mantids in your area.


----------



## Ian (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

What absolutely beautfiul geckos, what species are the second and third photos? The third looks more like an axolotl or something! Very nice indeed.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome nice reptiles


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice geckos and photos! if i have more time i'm gonna try keeping some.


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

I tried to raise some of those and failed. Not from deaths, but they escaped and got all over my house, so that I had to always be careful where I stepped. We have a special section for those.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow cool, you'll find lots of fellow reptillian freaks on here.. :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome! Nice collection you have there. Hope you'll fall in love with mantises too.


----------



## Palex134 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone,

I remember when I grew up in NH we found a female, and last year a biology professor found one in the fall. Thats all the mantids id seen within my area.

I was suprised by the welcomings, I wish Herp (reptile and amphib) keepers were as nice!


----------



## Ian (Jun 5, 2007)

> I was suprised by the welcomings, I wish Herp (reptile and amphib) keepers were as nice!


Na, we at mantidforum are one (or, looking at the member count, 916) in a million


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello Palex134 in Maine from Ohio, Do your little buddies eat Mantis? Do you get to pick up crabs by the shore for supper? I have always dreamed of living in Maine, how jealous I am. But Welcome anyway


----------



## ramantis (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum....used to have a bunch of Newts.


----------



## Palex134 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks again everyone,

those geckos are in order:

Phelsuma l. laticauda - Gold Dust Day Gecko

Phelsuma klemmeri - Neon Headed Day Gecko

Geckolepis anomala - Madagascar Fish-Scaled Gecko

Pachydactylus (Palmatogecko) rangei - Nambian Web Footed Gecko

Diplodactylus stenodactylus - no common name widely used

Rhacodactylus ciliatus - Crested Gecko (Red Harly)


----------

